

Node.js is Perfectly Fine And Probably You Don't Need it - insraq
http://ruoyusun.com/2013/03/31/node-js-is-perfectly-fine-and-probably-you-dont-need-it.html

======
jbdeboer
The author is arguing against learning new languages / concepts by rewriting
existing apps.

I'd argue that rewriting existing apps is a _great_ way to learn a new
language. By removing the app-specific learning, you can focus on the
language. Even better, since you have two implementations of the same app,
comparing language concepts is easy.

